# 4x4 : December 27, 2006



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) L U' r U' r U2 u' L' D' u F' B' D' r D2 L2 d R' r u r' L' F' B' u' L2 U f' d2 L2 b2 r' F2 f u f2 U2 B' r' U'
2) U2 r2 L F' b U F U2 u F2 l' R2 F d F2 r2 u R' l2 d f' B2 d2 U2 l2 U2 d2 f2 B R U u B' b2 R2 l' B2 R' r2 U
3) r' D2 F' u2 F2 r' B d' b u2 l F2 f' u D2 r f2 B r' d' r u U2 R' l U' r2 D' U R D' u F B2 L R' F' D' U' b2
4) d2 u' l' f2 R F2 D' u r' b2 r f D d2 f' d F2 b2 D' r2 b l' b2 R' U2 b L' U l' u2 F' l2 L' D f2 R' F d2 B2 d'
5) b l2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 l2 f2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 l' d2 D' L2 b u F' U2 F' r U' L b l2 D' F d2 u' f u' U' L2 R2 B' f


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
times: 1:08.97 1:14.30 (1:16.78) (1:05.69) 1:13.82
average: 1:12.36

Haven't speedsolved this cube in a while, so I figured I'd see what the damage is.


----------



## gijmy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy Coll
Times : 1:18.03, (1:20.57), 1:15.03, 1:16.33, (1:12.92)
Average : 1:16.46


----------

